# sshd and xinetd  :/ [SOLVED]

## truc

hello, I can't get sshd working with winetd, it works great without (/etc/init.d/sshd start)

I had forgotten the server_args = -i in the /etc/xinetd/sshd;)

```
cat /etc/xinetd.conf 

defaults

{

   instances      = 2

   log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

   log_on_success = HOST PID

   log_on_failure = HOST

   cps            = 4 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

and 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/xinetd.d/sshd 
> 
> service ssh
> 
> {service sshd
> ...

 

but when I try to connect here is what I have:

```
ssh sam@localhost -v

OpenSSH_4.2p1-hpn, OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug1: Connecting to localhost [127.0.0.1] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug1: identity file /home/sam/.ssh/identity type -1

debug1: identity file /home/sam/.ssh/id_rsa type -1

debug1: identity file /home/sam/.ssh/id_dsa type 2

debug1: ssh_exchange_identification: sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path

ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

```

Since I can connect through ssh without xinetd, i assume my sshd_config is correct, but here is it too if needed:

```
cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config

Protocol 2

ServerKeyBits 1024

PermitRootLogin no

MaxAuthTries 3

IgnoreRhosts no

PasswordAuthentication no

X11Forwarding yes

MaxStartups 3

Subsystem       sftp    /usr/libexec/sftp-server

```

TIA  :Smile: 

for you the reader, you're welcome, I hope it's no more a problem for you;)

----------

